# Anyone having or had IUI at BCRM?



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wondered if there was anyone else having IUI at Bristol CRM?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Sarah

I am due to start an ivf cycle with them next month.

I went to their open eveing a few weeks back and they seemed more organised than my last clinic.

There is a 'Bonkers Bristol Girls' thread on the ICSI board. I'm sure they will answer any questions regarding the clinic for you. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81761.0

Good luck with your Tx

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks murtle


----------



## mysticmagpie (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I am going to start IUI at St Michaels in May - like you I have hostile (acidic) mucus  - everything else seems ok.  I normally post on the Bristol Board but have been lying low at the moment.

See you there later

Mystic Magpie xx


----------

